# David Cohen



## javakiss01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Has anyone heard about Attorney David Cohen, I wanted to engage him on my immigration processes. Thanks


----------



## Stuart74 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Javakiss,

Yes I have heard of David Cohen/CanadaVisa as we just used them for our Immigration Process, having looked at a lot of other agencies we, after speaking to their staff, decided to go with them. They are very strict on what they require and also who they take on as clients, but that would explain their near perfect rate of approvals. In the current climate it is taking a long time on average to get through the approval system, ours took 8 months on the FSW scheme from start to finish, currently awaiting our passports to be returned from the High Commission. Personally I would say they are well worth the investment as they know what is required to get you through and what paperwork is required, plus they are linked to the High Commission, go for it!! If you have any further questions please feel free to ask.

Stuart


----------



## javakiss01 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks bro


----------

